
Ask HN: A book/online resource with pragmatic approach to learning programming - constantlearner
I&#x27;m looking for a book or an online resource to help me learn computer programming. After covering fundamental concepts and intermediate topics with examples and exercises, I expect it to include a project or two to work on and cement my understanding.<p>Please avoid suggestions&#x2F;recommendations costing a lot of money which I&#x27;m short of. Thank you.
======
infiniteseeker
How to design programs 2e... Freely available online.

[http://www.ccs.neu.edu/home/matthias/HtDP2e/](http://www.ccs.neu.edu/home/matthias/HtDP2e/)

